# IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

she purrs like a really big kitten.
she shifts like bad mexican food.
....
she turns like a friggen tank.
no powersteering til i fill er up and make adjustments on the HICAS.

...
she studders like a recovering retard.

lol..
needs a lil ignition tuning.

but my baby's ALIVE!!!

well, at least her sister. *eg* gotta love twins.

iz gonna be soooo hard not to speed w/ my "drawn" registration and newly rebuilt engine, but god is it nice to be behind the wheel of a 240 again.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's good to be alive and well !! :woowoo:


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

yes it is! ;]

i'm soo stoked i finally have a 240 again.


just needs a lot of lovin.

;[ she's burnin oil cuz i had no choice but to reuse piston rings. even staggered em... unless it's the valve seals... i hoping. lol as long as she runs for now i'm good.

poverty sux. heh.

got to, do steering, lil tune, serious allignment, and be nice to her til i get another motor up and going the right way.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Once the motor starts burning oil due to worn rings, the rings MUST be replaced. Trying to reuse them by staggering the position in the cylinders during a motor refresh is a total waste of labor. The worn rings have high and low wear points along with cylinder walls being out-of-round and excessive taper. By reusing them, there's a good chance the motor will burn oil at even a higher rate.

DO THE JOB RIGHT and you'll save money in the long run.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i know, just didn't have any other option. flat broke, d-day for homelessness, and needed a ride... otherwise i'd have been hoofin it w/ no shelter.

should be packing right now.

you think that even though it's burnin oil i can still get away with a few months of life out of it?

the truth is, the build didn't cost much, but halfway through shit happened and had no choice. what can you do ya know?

as long as it can last til i get a storage place to work on it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A few months? You can run it a lot longer as long as it's not knocking. Pull up to a gas station and say fill it up with oil and check the gas!


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

woo library computers.
lol, really?? *sarcasm* thanx for the reminder that my car needs oil and gas. j/k

naa, actually i've been doing real driving around town the last couple days, and it's doing pretty good actually... a lil bearing noise coming from the throwout bearing... i'm thinking... can't tell if it's the throwout or the pilot.. never heard the noise before so i can't say for sure, but i know it's coming from that area.. tried regreasing that 1000 mile throwout... so even if it's that it'll last me for a bit. 
but the engine doesn't smoke anymore.. holds compression damn well actually. been tryin to keep a steady 2-3000 rpm til i hit 1000 miles. actually gonna give it the second batch of oil next weekend. wish i could do one right now. had to end up buying a cheap fram filter for right after the build, but i'm gonna switch to a nice one w/ some royal purple in the pan... w/ some lucas.

dunno man... what do you think? i've read up on different oils and what's best but as for this situation i'm not sure. it's a 180,000 mile engine that was disassembled, reassembled well, soo... a thicker oil won't get into the journals as well, but i need something that's gonna really take care of the parts. pretty sure i did a good job on my crank/cam bracket torque, but just in case one has slightly less clearance.. on an old rebuilt engine, i'm not sure if you want to go synthetic... or not. know what i mean?

i was gonna go royal purple w/ lucas oil additive, but that's just good stuff all around. really want to put what my engine exactly needs right now though til i can get a full revamped engine in there.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

oh and it's not knocking at all... it just has that famous chain tick. i ended up putting the upper chain guide back on because i found out that when you take the guides off like most ppl do, over time it can wear a hole through your VC and possibly your coolant chamber. *shrugs* i had very very very slight rub marks on my VC so i thought it best to put the top on back on... but the clearance for the right side of that chain allowed me to leave the bottom right guide off. (bottom right on the camshaft chain) today i'm gonna get the chance to check her out a lil more. maybe get to finally wash her. make her all sexy again. ;] btw... it's a white car right... well during the many frustrating hours of the build and where i was working... i didn't have a good cover for the driver's side fender and it's got grease rubbed into the paint... being that the paint's 15 yrs old and has scratches for the grease to really grab hold of it, you know of a good buffing/cleaning compound that will get that back out and not mess up the little bit of gloss left? ey, i may not have a home, but the one i've got for now's gonna shine like no other!


----------

